# A Thing Of Beauty



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

So What Do Yall Think Of This Little Filly.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Almost makes me want to be one of the undead!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She looks a might pale, but gorgeous!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I was wondering if the kit came with the base like you did it,because I have the same kit but shes standing.It is 1/4 scale by John Wright.Nice job.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Always Prefered that one to the Sugita Kit I have, I really like the Arm Position on yours. Mine has her Right hand ALMOST covering her Face! I Guess it's good to have ANY vrsion at this point though! Hey Great job by the way!

John/Lonfan


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great kit , beautiful paint job . 
hb


----------



## olmadmodeler (Sep 7, 2005)

nice job , a thing of beauty.


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

Great work! :thumbsup: 

If she worked at the blood bank I would donate more often.  

Swamp Skunk


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Hubba hubba...nice work!

Regards, Dan


----------

